# mermaid doll ?



## villaeast (May 31, 2012)

Hi everyone.....first time on the forum....

my granddaughter is turning 5 ,,,, and she wants a mermaid doll..I see some on Esty.com.
I was wondering if anyone has something similar......on esty they go for about $37$....  cant do) ....knitting or crochet pattern???

thanks
villaeast


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

jean greenhowes new booklet has a gorgeous mermaid in it


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi and welcome from N L,Canada!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Try also searching for patterns on etsy--you may find something affordable there. I did a search for free patterns and didn't find anything...


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Found these free ones http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mermaid-16 Knitted

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-uns-mermaid crochet


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

hennie do you know how to do a link to jean greenhowes new book the cover has the mermaid on and its so cute


----------



## Lacey (Feb 16, 2011)

You could also make this free knit mermaid outfit for barbie very cute.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/merliah-mermaid-tail


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> hennie do you know how to do a link to jean greenhowes new book the cover has the mermaid on and its so cute


http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/fun.html


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

thank you its lovely isnt it


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> thank you its lovely isnt it


It is, so glad I got this book lol, I keep finding things to add to my todo list.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

did you see the knitters palm tree in that booklet? i so like it that is def on my to do list that is one of her best booklets to date the one before the doughnut people thats full of must do makes


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm not so keen on the do-nuts one, I couldnt tell you why? LOL

I do like this one


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

i didnt like the doughnuts but the dolls were nice dont think i would be bothering to make the doughnuts but might make the dolls as they were quite cute n small


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I also have a pattern in Sharon Welch's Knitted Toys. You can buy the book from Abe Books quite cheaply.
http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=7398056846&searchurl=an%3Dsharon%2Bwelch%26sortby%3D17%26sts%3Dt%26x%3D0%26y%3D0


----------



## imere (May 22, 2012)

hi, there is a free baby mermaid pattern (crochet)
on www. red heart.com


----------



## madamj54 (Aug 14, 2011)

alandart.co.uk has a pattern to download. cost is 2pounds 50 pence.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I also have the knitted toys book.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Jean Greenhowes latest book has one. I made it already.


----------



## jgarner17 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi, I did the mermaid from Alan Dart. His patterns are only £2.50 to download and they are very easy to understand. I was very pleased with the result and so was my Granddaighter Eva, aged 5. Love to all Jenny


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You can buy the latest Jean Greenhowe book featuring a mermaid on the cover from Frugalhaus in the USA. I bought it recently and it's lovely.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

There are a couple more free patterns on Ravelry. Do a search for "little mermaid."


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

This link that was given by hennie has a lot of cute toys/dolls

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-uns-mermaid crochet


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

thats the one i meant!


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

villaeast said:


> Hi everyone.....first time on the forum....
> 
> my granddaughter is turning 5 ,,,, and she wants a mermaid doll..I see some on Esty.com.
> I was wondering if anyone has something similar......on esty they go for about $37$....  cant do) ....knitting or crochet pattern???
> ...


Hi Jean Greenhowe has just released a booklet that has a picture of a mermaid doll on it plus other seaside items. I have just bought the book as l love all her knitted things. I have not tried any of them just yet but if you PM me with your email address i would be willing to send you a copy if you like.


----------



## TundeKincso (Mar 29, 2013)

ooooh can you send it to me too? I'm looking for a mermaid doll pattern as well.here's my email: 
[email protected]


----------



## alice clark (Apr 1, 2013)

Arianna Mermaid Doll [GC57107]  $7.99 : Maggie Weldon, Free


----------



## alice clark (Apr 1, 2013)

Little Mermaid 
This pattern can be made using any yarn you wish. Choose a hook size that matches the yarn. 
I have used: 
3.00 mm hook 
4 ply yarn (cream, blue, pink, brown, red, green, peach and yellow) 
Polyester fiberfill 
Two 4 mm black beads for eyes or other eyes as desired 
Eight 3 mm white beads for decorate the flowers 
Tapestry needle 
Sewing needle and thread for attaching eyes and white beads to flowers
Size: Little Mermaid is 4.5 inches/ 11.5 cm high 
Abbreviations: 
ch = chain 
sc = single crochet 
st = stitch 
sl = slip 
rnd = round 
tog = together 
dc = double crochet 
Note: This project is working in continuous rounds, do not join or turn unless otherwise stated. Mark first stitch of each round. 
Head and Body: 
Rnd 1: With brown, ch 2, 6 sc in second chain from hook. (6) 
Rnd 2: 2 sc in each st around. (12) 
Rnd 3: (Sc in next st, 2 sc in next st) around. (18) 
Rnd 4: (Sc in next 2 sts, 2 sc in next st) around. (24) 
Rnd 5: (Sc in next 7 sts, 2 sc in next st) around. (27) 
Rnd 6: Sc in each st around, changing to cream in last 2 loops of last st. 
Rnd 7: Working in back loops only. Sc in each st around. 
Rnd 8: (Sc in next 8 sts, 2 sc in next st) around. (30) 
Rnd 9: (Sc in next 8 sts, sc next 2 sts tog) around. (27) 
Rnd 10: (Sc in next 7 sts, sc next 2 sts tog) around. (24) 
Rnd 11: (Sc in next 2 sts, sc next 2 sts tog) around. (18) 
Rnd 12: (Sc in next st, sc next 2 sts tog) around. (12) 
Rnd 13: (Sc in next st, 2 sc in next st) around, changing to pink in last 2 loops of last st. (18) 
Rnd 14: Sc in each st around. 
Rnd 15: Sc in each st around, changing to cream in last 2 loops of last st. 
Rnd 16: Sc in next 4 sts, sc next 2 sts tog, sc in next 7 sts, sc next 2 sts tog, sc in next 3 sts. (16) 
Rnd 17: Sc in each st around, changing to blue in last 2 loops of last st. 
Rnd 18: Sc in next 4 sts, 2 sc next st, sc in next 7 sts, 2 sc in next st, sc in next 3 sts. (18) 
Rnd 19: (Sc in next 2 sts, 2 sc in next st) around. (24) 
Rnd 20: (Sc in next 3 sts, 2 sc in next st) around. (30) 
Rnd 21: Sc in each st around. 
Rnd 22: (Sc in next 3 sts, sc next 2 sts tog) around. (24) 
Rnd 23: (Sc in next 2 sts, sc next 2 sts tog) around. (18) 
Rnd 24: (Sc in next st, sc next 2 sts tog) around. (12) 
Rnd 25-26: Sc in each st around. 
Rnd 27: Sc next 2 sts tog around. (6) 
Rnd 28: Sc next 2 sts tog around, sl st in first st, fasten off. (3)


Tail (make 2): 
Rnd 1: With blue, ch 2, 4 sc in second chain from hook. (4) 
Rnd 2: (Sc in next st, 2 sc in next st) around. (6) 
Rnd 3: (Sc in next 2 sts, 2 sc in next st) around. (8) 
Rnd 4: (Sc in next 3 sts, 2 sc in next st) around. (10) 
Rnd 5: Sc in each st around, sl st in first st. Leave long end for sewing, fasten off. 
Sew the opening close flat. 

Sew tails on rnd 26-28 of body. 
Arm (make 2): 
Rnd 1: With cream, ch 2, 6 sc in second chain from hook. (6) 
Rnd 2-5: Sc in each st around. 
Rnd 6: Sc in each st around, sl st in first st. Fasten off. 
Sew arms to body. 
Hair: 
Cut 34 pieces of brown 5 long yarn (15 cm). Hold two strands of yarn, fold in half. With top of the head facing, insert hook toward outer of head in free loops on rnd 6, draw the folded end through the stitch and pull the loose ends through the folded end, draw the knot up tightly. Add fringe from one side of head to the back of head and from here to the other side of head. Do not add fringe in the front (10 sts). 

Flower (make 8)

With red, ch 3, dc in first chain, ch 2, sl st in first ch, (ch 2, dc in first ch, ch 2, sl st in first ch) 4 times. Leave long end for sewing, fasten off.

Sew the flowers around the head.

Finishing: 
Sew eyes 6 sts apart between rnds 8-9 of head. With red embroider mouth.


----------



## TundeKincso (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you, ohh so much


----------

